# Fotoshow mit GPS Daten auf DVD



## Tuzu (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche derzeit noch nach einer Möglich kein, eine Fotoshow auf DVD zu brennen, die ich mir dann am Fernseher anschauen kann. Ich habe zu meinen Fotos die GPS Daten in den EXIF gespeichert. Nun wollte ich eine Fotoshow machen, wo man zuerst eine Landkate sieht, wo die Punkte markiert sind, wo Fotos gemacht wurden. Dann soll das erste Foto gezeigt werden, dazu sollte wenn Möglich in die Karte hinein gezoomt werden und dann das Foto erscheinen. Als nächstes sollte dann wieder die Karte kommen, und auf den nächsten Punkt gezoomt werden und das passende Foto erscheinen.

Nun wollte ich einmal wissen, ob so etwas machbar ist.

Würde mich natürlich auch noch über weitere Anregungen freuen zum Thema: GPS Fotos als Fotoshow auf DVD brennen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## chmee (2. Mai 2010)

Eine DVD-Software für genau solch einen Zweck wird es sicherlich nicht geben, zu selten wird (momentan) dieses Feature benötigt. Kann sich ändern, wenn jede Kamera einen GPS-Empfänger hat. Heisst also, Du musst Dir die Mapanzeige irgendwie anders generieren und dann reinschneiden.. zB

Die Bilder in Reihe bringen (mit vorangestellter Nummer 001 - 099 zB), dann per php die EXIF-GPS-Data auslesen und mit Javascript eine Google-Maps-Ansicht animieren.. Diese Animation mitschneiden und dann in die DVD verpacken..

mfg chmee


----------



## Parantatatam (2. Mai 2010)

Für Mac-Nutzer gibt es da die Möglichkeit mit iPhoto. Damit kann man seit der aktuellen Version automatische Karten aufgrund der GPS-Daten von Photos erstellen. Inwieweit man das auch in Slideshows für DVDs verwenden kann, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Ich denke aber, dass Apple da auch eine Möglichkeit geschaffen hat.


----------



## Tuzu (3. Mai 2010)

einfach nur crack hat gesagt.:


> Für Max-Nutzer gibt es da die Möglichkeit mit iPhoto.



Gibt es auch soetwas für Windows?


----------



## ready_82 (22. Oktober 2010)

Genau so eine Anwendung suche ich auch für die Windows-Umgebung!

Warum eigentlich sollte das Bild gleich die GPS Information enthalten bzw. die Kamera GPS-fähig sein?

Prinzipiell könnte doch ein entsprechendes Programm alle notwendigen Informationen verarbeiten ... z.B. ein Videoschnittprogramm, wo man lediglich die GPS-Daten, das Kartenmaterial und die Bilder einspeißt ... dann noch ein wenig die Bilder überarbeiten, in zeitliche Reihenfolge bringen, etc. ... und zum Schluss sollte eine interaktive DVD herauskommen, die man dann einfach auf dem DVD Player abspielen kann.

Wäre Klasse, wenn es so etwas gibt!


----------

